# How would I give this button a use?



## malcolm2608 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 Headset and it has a button that opens up some msn crap that I never use , well I was woundering if there is any way to make that button do somthing else or preform a command. I was hoping that instread of opening up msn live messenger It could open up skype Or Mute all sound from my headset at once output and input


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2011)

I found this...



> I love the microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 headset, however the most annoying feature is the button that launches windows LIVE and there is no way to change it. After I could not find any help on the internet I decided to try hack it myself.
> 
> Here is how I did it and I hope this works first shot for you as well.
> 
> ...



Source


----------

